# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > آموزش: آموزش بازیسازی با نرم افزار Game Maker

## promakers

سلام
*توی این تاپیک قصد داریم شروع به آموزش نرم افزار Game Maker کنیم که بهترین موتور برای ساخت بازی های 2D هستش . آموزش ها به صورت کاملا پایه ای هستند و علاقه مندان به بازیسازی می تونن از همین الان شروع کنند .* 

برای دانلود جزوه ی شماره 1 روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :
http://promakers.ir/learning/27-آموزش-بازیسازی-با-Game-Maker-قسمت-اول.html


برای دانلود جزوه ی شماره 2 روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :
http://promakers.ir/learning/28-آموزش-بازیسازی-با-Game-Maker-قسمت-دوم.html



*هرکدام از شما دوستان هرگونه سوال ، اشکال ، ابهام و .. داشتید میتونه همینجا بپرسه تا بلافاصله جواب بگیره .*

*آموزش ها هرچند روزیکبار آپدیت میشن .*
موفق باشـــــــــــید ...

----------


## syntiberium

شاید game maker آسون ترینشون باشه ولی بهترین موتور بازی نویسی دو بعدی فلش هست که خیلی نمونه کد های آماده واسش ساخته شده که حتی بعضی از نمونه کد ها فیزیک رو هم ساپورت می کنه که باهاش می شه خیلی بازی های جذاب و پیشرفته ی دو بعدی ساخت . ولی خوب هر موتوری هم بلاخره به درد یه عده می خوره و game maker هم همینطور ولی بهترین نیست .
موفق باشی .

----------


## promakers

درسته که فلش هم خوبه واسه کارای دو بعدی ، اما باید قبول کرد که واقعا گیم میگر فوق العادس

من فقط یک نمونه به شما نشون میدم و از بقیه ی نمونه ها صرف نظر می کنم . بازی نجات بندر ساخته ی آقای مرتضی بصارت دار شاهکاری بود که با این موتور ساخته شد ...

----------


## syntiberium

با فلش می شه بازی تحت وب ساخت که بعد از بازی امتیاز بازیکن رو توی سایتمون ذخیره کنیم . با فلش می شه دکمه های گرافیکی بسازیم و آن ها را داخل مثلا ویژوال استادیو وارد کنیم برای قشنگ تر شدن فرم . گرافیک فلش جزو کم حجم ترین گرافیک های دو بعدی است و به راحتی می تونیم هر شکلی خواستیم داخل خودش طراحی کنیم بدون نیاز به نرم افزار واسط . با فلش می تونیم انواع اقسام حالت های تولید انیمشن را داشته باشیم و از این انیمیشن های کم حجم داخل بازیمون استفاده کنیم .
و کلا از این حرف ها که بگذریم حجم adobe flash روی هارد ( 562 MB ) را که با حجم game maker ( به 15 مگابایت نمی رسه ) مقایسه کنیم دیگه مطمئن می شیم که game maker در مقابل فلش مثل مورچه در مقابل فیل می مونه .
جنابعالی فکر کنم اصلا فلش روی کامپیوترتون نصب نیست یا اگه هست تا حالا باهاش کار نکردین که اینجوری قضاوت می کنین . لطفا یه بسته آموزش فلش بخرین همراه با آموزش اکشن اسکریپت و بعد از اون game maker را از روی کامپیوترتان delete خواهید کرد چون دیگه اصلا آدم حسابش نمی کنید .
البته می دونم الان یکمی بهتون بر می خوره ولی من قصد توهین نداشتم و فقط می خواستم بهتون ثابت بشه که game maker در مقابل فلش هیچی نیست .
موفق باشید .

----------


## promakers

خوشحالم که حرفای شما باعث خنده ی من شد !!!
شما که اینقدر اداعای فلش می کنید و اینقدر فلش رو به رخ من می کشید لطف کنید و نام چندتا بازی کامپیوتری که با فلش ساخته شدند و به صورت کاملا رسمی و تجاری وارد بازار شده باشند رو نام ببرید ! درضمن این بازی ها باید از گیم پلی ، گرافیک ، داستان ، طراحی صحنه و کارکتر مناسب و ... برخوردار باشند !

هروقت اسم چندتا بازی رو که با فلش ساخته شدند و به صورت کاملا رسمی و تجاری در بازار موجود باشند و همچنین ویژگی های بالا رو داشته باشند گفتید ، اون وقت من قانع میشم که فلش برای ساخت بازی دو بعدی بهتر از Game Maker هـــــــ !!!

اگرم میخوای بازی های تجاری ساخته شده با گیم میکر رو ببینی می تونی به سایت خودش که http://www.yoyogames.com هست مراجعه کنی . در ایران هم بازی نجات بندر نمونه ی بارزش هست . ضمن اینکه چندین بازی دیگه با حمایت رسمی بنیاد ملی بازی های رایانه ای با همین نرم افزار 15 مگی گیم میگر در حال ساختند که شما داری به تمسخر میگیریش !
اگه روی فلش تعصب داری دلیل نمیشه علایق دیگران رو زیر پا بذاری و اونها رو به تمسخر بگیری . اگه به نظر شما فلش از گیم میکر بهتره ، باید حرفات رو با منطق و دلیل بزنی . نه با تمسخر و نیش و کنایه ...

وقتی استدلال شما اینه که چون گیم میکر 15 مگه و فلش 562 مگ و از روی حجم به مقایسه ی دوتا نرم افزار می پردازید ، دیگه جای هیچ چیز به جز تاسف خوردن برای شما باقی نمی مونه ...

درضمن توی این تاپیک هیچ حرفی از بازی های تحت وب زده نمیشه ، پس لطفا این قابلیت فلش رو با گیم میکر مقایسه نکنید چون گیم میکر برای بازی های تحت وب ساخته نشده و 99 درصد کاربر گیم میکر برای ساخت بازی تحت ویندوز هست ...
======================
*جزوه ی شماره 3 آماده شد برای دانلود روی لینک زیر کلیک کنید :*
*http://promakers.ir/learning/29-آموزش-بازیسازی-با-Game-Maker-قسمت-سوم.html*

----------


## syntiberium

من برای شما لطیفه تعریف نکردم که شما به حرف های من می خندید و واقعیت هایی رو توضیح دادم که 100 تا مثال دیگه هم که بزنم شما قبول نمی کنید چون فقط حرف خودتون را قبول دارید .

http://www.flashgamelicense.com/

 توی این سایت تا دلت بخواد بازی فلش هست که از اسم سایت معلومه که برای پشتیبانی و تجاری کردن بازی های فلش که توسط صاحبانشان نوشته شده اند ساخته شده است . تازه شما توی google یه سرچ بزنی می تونی هزاران بازی که با فلش ساخته شده رو ببینی . درضمن فکر نکن چون ایرانی ها با گیم میکر بازی ساختن خیلی موتور حرفه ای هست دلیش اینه که بازی نویسی باهاش خیلی راحت تر از بقیه ی موتور هاست .

 چند تا قابلیت دیگر فلش : توی فلش می شه اشیاء را به صورت سه بعدی چرخاند یا با وصل کردن اشیا به هم به صورت استخوان بندی آدمک متحرک ساخت و این جور چیز ها رو می شه با برنامه نویسی به صورت داینامیک تغییر داد .

 مقایسه گیم میکر با فلش از نظر گرافیک و حجم بازی های ساخته شده : گرافیک گیم میکر همیشه توسط فایل تصویری مثل jpg ساخته می شه و مثل بازی های میکرو می مونه و اگر بخواهیم کیفیت گرافیک بازی را بالا ببریم حجمش فایل بازی به شدت بالا می ره و روی گرافیکش هم که اصلا نمی شه زوم کرد . اما فلش گرافیکش خیلی کاربر پسند تره و بیشتر وقت ها توی بازی ها از گرافیک خودش استفاده می شه که تا حد زیادی می شه روش زوم کرد بدونه این که گرافیکش خراب بشه .

 در ضمن شرکت adobe شرکتی خیلی بزرگی است که همه ی کار هایش روی اصول است و بی دلیل حجم نرم افزار خود را بالا نمی برد و این حجم بالای فلش به این معنا است که انقدر توابع آماده و حرفه ای و امکانات متنوع داره که حجمش شده 562 مگا بایت و هیچ کس به تنهایی نمی تونه ادعا کنه که فلش را به صورت کامل بلده چون انقدر امکاناتش زیاده که باید به صورت گروهی آن را یاد گرفت ولی گیم میکر را خیلی ها که یاد گرفتند کامل بلدند چون زیاد توش خبری نیست تازه هر سال هم آپدیت نمی شه و شاید چند سال یک بار آپدیت بشه .

 من خودم قبلا با گیم میکر بازی نوشتم و حالا که با فلش مقایسه می کنم می تونم راجع به هر دو نظر بدم . آیا شما هم فلش کار کرده اید که مقایسه کنید ؟

 در ضمن من روی فلش تعصب ندارم و اون هایی که با گیم میکر کار می کنند اگر فلش هم بلد باشند خودشون حرفهای من و مثل من را می پذیرند .

 موفق باشی .

----------


## promakers

لطفا اگه دوباره خواستید از نرم افزار فلش دفاع کنید ، اینکارو توی پیغام خصوصی انجام بدید . من دوست ندارم موضوع تاپیک منحرف بشه ...

موفق باشــــــــــید ...

----------


## promakers

متاسفانه نتونستم پیغام خصوصی شما رو جواب بدم ، چون باید 20 ارسال در انجمن ها داشته باشم تا بتونم از سیستم پیغام خصوصی استفاده کنم . 

دوست عزیز من منظورم از اینکه گفتم Game Maker بهترین نرم افزار واسه ساخت بازی 2 بعدی هست ، منظورم بین نرم افزارهای تخصصی ساخت بازی بود . من واقعا قبول دارم که فلش در این امر پیشرفته هست اما فلش به صورت تخصصی واسه بازیسازی ساخته نشده .

منظور من این بود که GameMaker در بین نرم افزارهای تخصصی بازیسازی ، بهترین گزینه واسه ساخت بازی های 2 بعدیه ...

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
این دیگه چه مقایسه ایست؟
فلش چه ربطی به گیم میکر داره؟
این دوستمون فرمودند:



> بهترین موتور برای ساخت بازی های 2D هستش


فلش مگه موتور بازی سازی است که این موضوع رو به چالش می کشید؟

دوست عزیز شما میخواین فلش رو برای بازی سازی انتخاب کنی باید اون رو با سیلور لایت مقایسه کنی و از این دست ابزارها (اگر قرار شد روزی مقایسه ای انجام دهید).
گیم میکر ابزرای صرفا جهت ساخت بازی است اما فلش :



> Adobe Flash (formerly Macromedia Flash) is a multimedia platform used to add animation, video, and interactivity to Web pages. Flash is frequently used for advertisements and games. More recently, it has been positioned as a tool for "Rich Internet Applications" ("RIAs").


اما یک نکته ای:



> نام چندتا بازی کامپیوتری که با فلش ساخته شدند و به صورت کاملا رسمی و تجاری وارد بازار شده باشند...


دوست عزیز *این بازی*  (Machinarium) رو مگه شما ندیدن؟؟ 

دوست عزیز بهتر است روند تاپیک را دچار اخلال نکنید و اگر مشکلی در مباحث اعلام شده بود فقط روی آن مانور دهید نه روی مقایسه دو چیز کاملا متفاوت.

----------


## promakers

*جزوه شماره 4 آموزش بازیسازی با گیم میکر آماده شد برای دانلود از لینک زیر استفاده کنید :*
*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/76-gm4.html*

----------


## promakers

جزوه ی آموزشی شماره 5 بازیسازی با Game Maker آماده شد ، دانلود کنید :

http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/77-gm5.html

----------


## promakers

*این هم از جزوه ی آموزشی شماره 5 آموزش بازیسازی با گیم میکر :

http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/77-gm5.html*

----------


## promakers

*جزوه ی آموزشی شماره 6 ، آموزش بازیسازی با Game Maker آماده شد ، برای دانلود کلیک کنید :*

*http://promakers.ir/gm-learning/78-gm6.html*

----------


## ramin king

لينك هاي دانلود كار نميكند !!!!

----------


## amin1softco

برید اینجا ...

----------


## setare68

اگه دوس دارین برین توی این لینک
http://2oop.rozblog.com/post/71

----------

